# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Carnival Parade today....

## MIke R

"Candyland "is the theme this year....oh boy ....people will  never  look at lollipops and  blow  pops  the same after today from what i hear ....with the outstanding weather we re looking at 100K coming to town this afternoon....all slips and moorings are already sold out 

here we go

Non offensive PG RATED photo pictures to follow ...if i can find one to take  :Music2:

----------


## MIke R

image.jpgimage.jpgimage.jpgimage.jpgimage.jpg

----------


## KevinS

Ah, the Hat Sisters!  Looking great as always!

----------


## MIke R

Yes they went safe with Lifesavers as their costume


others were not so safe with their get ups . :Devil Laughing: 

it was a great day....we had a lot of fun....

----------


## amyb

A nice tradition and looks like everyone is enjoying the day.

----------


## stbartshopper

Are you kidding! 100 thousand people? Where do they all fit?

----------


## MIke R

I am not kidding and the radio this morning is saying we might have been over that number....parade route is about two miles long and peoplr are everywhere from roof tops to street level.. It looks like Times  square NY EVE

----------


## MIke R

Voting is underway for  next years theme .....God help us if "freak show" wins!....



What would you like the 2016 Carnival Theme be?


 Red Neck Carnival Freak Show Ptown Olympics Back to the 80's Nursery Rhymes Celebration

----------

